
Steve Albini Shows That Punk Rock Ethics Are Good Business - justinator
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/brick-brick/201507/steve-albini-shows-punk-rock-ethics-are-good-business
======
devopsproject
This author got paid by the word

